# <t:panelTabbedPane> wie benutze ich das richtig?



## A.T. (6. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mal wieder eine weitere Frage...

Wie benutze ich das Tag <tanelTabbedPane> richtig.

```
<t:panelTabbedPane>
    <t:panelTab></t:panelTab>
    <t:panelTab></t:panelTab>
    <t:panelTab></t:panelTab>
</t:panelTabbedPane>
```
Sollte mir so irgendwas angezeigt werden oder gibt es irgendwelche Attribute die ich umbedingt angeben muss?
Irgendwie finde ich zu diesem tag nicht wirklich irgendetwas.

Falls jemand ein einfaches Beispiel oder so ähnlich hat oder kennt bitte posten!
Danke!

Gruß
A.T.


----------



## A.T. (7. Mrz 2008)

Vielleicht alles etwas unpräziese was ich da oben geschrieben habe. Im Moment schein mein Problem zu sein das ich die ExtensionsFilter nicht richtig konfiguriert habe. Nur wie macht man das?

Fehlermeldung:
javax.servlet.ServletException: ExtensionsFilter not correctly configured. JSF mapping missing. JSF pages not covered. Please see: http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html

Die web.xml sieht im Moment wie folgt aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN" "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">
<web-app id="WebApp_ID">
	<display-name>panelTabbedPaneExampel</display-name>
	<servlet>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<servlet-class>
		javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
		<load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
	</servlet>
	<servlet-mapping>
		<servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
		<url-pattern>*.jsf</url-pattern>
	</servlet-mapping>
			
	<welcome-file-list>
		<welcome-file>index.html</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>index.htm</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>index.jsp</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>default.html</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>default.htm</welcome-file>
		<welcome-file>default.jsp</welcome-file>
	</welcome-file-list>	
</web-app>
```

Wenn ich etwas wie das folgende einfüge ist die web.xml Fehlerhaft. Das soll einer kapieren...

```
<filter-mapping>    
    <filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>   
    <url-pattern>/faces/myFacesExtensionResource/*</url-pattern>
</filter-mapping>
```


----------



## Guest (10. Mrz 2008)

Du kannst nicht nur ein filter-mapping erstellen, ohne zuvor auch den Filter zu definieren auf den du dich dann im mapping beziehst (steht aber alles auch in der von dir verlinkten Seite). Auszug aus http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk/extensionsFilter.html


```
<filter>
	<filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
	<filter-class>org.apache.myfaces.webapp.filter.ExtensionsFilter</filter-class>
    <init-param>
        <param-name>maxFileSize</param-name>
        <param-value>20m</param-value>
        <description>Set the size limit for uploaded files.
            Format: 10 - 10 bytes
                    10k - 10 KB
                    10m - 10 MB
                    1g - 1 GB
        </description>
    </init-param>
</filter>


<filter-mapping>
    <filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
    
    <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
</filter-mapping>


<filter-mapping>
    <filter-name>MyFacesExtensionsFilter</filter-name>
    <url-pattern>/faces/myFacesExtensionResource/*</url-pattern>
</filter-mapping>
```

Dort wird zuerst innerhalb der <filter>-Tags der Filter definiert und anschließend in den mappings auf genau diese Filterdefinition verwiesen. Klingt simple, ist es auch  :wink:


----------



## A.T. (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Gast,

Danke für deine Hilfe! Habe es inzwischen am Laufen gehabt, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen etwas zu posten. Hast natürlich Recht, die Defintion des Filters fehlte. Habe die Fehlenden Elemente wie in dienem Codebeispiel bei mir in die web.xml eingefügt und jetzt läuft es.


----------

